# Requesting company information



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I was surfin' the 'net for plasma cutters and found a company that I have never heard of before. The company is known as Ramsond, so, I decided to look them up and found their homepage.

http://ramsond.com/

What I saw on their front page is quite impressive with their wind-generators and lighting systems and such! The details that I found about their plasma cutter makes that also quite impressive (1" thick steel cutting) in a package that only costs about $430 on Amazon.com ....

Has anyone heard of this company before and if so, what kind of news can you share?


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

I was just looking at this brand on Amazon yesterday when I was looking at solar panels! You could look some of them up and then read all of the reviews on there.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

For what it's worth, the panels list "These products are not UL Listed/Certified." and the DC/AC inverters have a similar statement. Use of these on an insured residence where a problem occurs that can be traced back to these components (i.e. your house burns down) could potentially result in no coverage by your insurance company.

But I have no direct knowledge or experience with these, just a quick review of their site.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

CulexPipiens said:


> For what it's worth, the panels list "These products are not UL Listed/Certified." and the DC/AC inverters have a similar statement. Use of these on an insured residence where a problem occurs that can be traced back to these components (i.e. your house burns down) could potentially result in no coverage by your insurance company.
> 
> But I have no direct knowledge or experience with these, just a quick review of their site.


That was the part that caught my eye as well, but, some the description of the internal-workings impressed me. I am really contemplating the units - take a chance on something that is better than half-the-price and be sorry or not ...

The UL-listing just tells me that they spent big money for an outside group to put their little sticker on it ... by not spending that big money, they are passing the savings on to us - the little guy.

:gaah:


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

NaeKid said:


> The UL-listing just tells me that they spent big money for an outside group to put their little sticker on it ... by not spending that big money, they are passing the savings on to us - the little guy.
> 
> :gaah:


Or, they could be producing a crap product that may or may not work and may or may not be safe 

incorporation papers are public info. As is most site registration info. Many court districts will have at least some public info available on the internet - looking for lawsuits of either the company or principals.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

NaeKid said:


> That was the part that caught my eye as well, but, some the description of the internal-workings impressed me. I am really contemplating the units - take a chance on something that is better than half-the-price and be sorry or not ...


If you're putting these at a bug out cabin in the woods I'd have no problem going with them if they meet your needs and budget. If it was a suburban residence with nearby neighbors and an insurance policy I'd definitely put in some more due diligence and probably ask my insurance company if I'd still be covered in the event of a problem before deciding.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

CulexPipiens said:


> If you're putting these at a bug out cabin in the woods I'd have no problem going with them if they meet your needs and budget. If it was a suburban residence with nearby neighbors and an insurance policy I'd definitely put in some more due diligence and probably ask my insurance company if I'd still be covered in the event of a problem before deciding.


I am goin' to call my uncle about that unit and have him give me some info. My uncle is the head inspector of CSA for electrical-stuff - he travels to factories all over the world making sure that the products meet CSA-standards ...


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

If you are referring to the plasma cutter, who cares if it is UL listed? It is not the sort of thing that would be in use when you are not home, like a furnace, etc, so it should not be a fire hazard/insurance company issue.

NaeKid, I have a great idea. I'd like to buy a plasma cutter too, so you go ahead and buy one and if it turns out to be a piece of crap, let me know! 

Just kidding. But I would be interested in learning more about it though. I'll do a little digging too. If I learn anything I'll let you know.


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

NaeKid did you find out anything? We are trying to find either solar or wind and these do look good and the price is alot better than other systems.


----------

